# iPhone 6 slowdown



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Bought my 6 when it first came out, but 3 years later, it’s struggling to keep up to performance as iOS updates itself. I did a “clean install” several weeks ago and slowly started adding my mostly used apps. Tons of storage left on it, yet I notice it’s starting to slow down again. Clunky opening Camera and many other apps, sometime leaving me waiting quite a bit waiting for the viewfinder to show me what I’m looking at through the camera lens or for my quickly needed app to get me going. I’d love be to hear what other iPhone 6 users are experiencing on as they have upgraded to iOS 11.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My iPhone 6 is much smoother since upgrading to the just released iOS 11.2


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> My iPhone 6 is much smoother since upgrading to the just released iOS 11.2



Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I found that the speed was also driven by the apps themselves: as they are all upgraded the phone gets snappier. Although the OS/core apps itself sometimes grinds to a halt without rhyme or reason...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Moscool said:


> I found that the speed was also driven by the apps themselves: as they are all upgraded the phone gets snappier. Although the OS/core apps itself sometimes grinds to a halt without rhyme or reason...



Any ones specifically and consistently acting that way??, and I'm assuming they didn't previously with whatever the iOS version you were using.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

A bit of an update: the slowing down is a bit random, with some of the Apple apps themselves being main culprits. So overall much better but unexpected slowdowns at every corner. Sorry I can't be more helpful...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> some of the Apple apps themselves being main culprits


If they rely and use some internet stuff, the wi-fi signal could be degraded and/or the servers slow.

Try and do a comparison with another iPhone or Mac, maybe at an Apple store and do some comparisons.

But those are pretty broad and vague descriptions of slowness problems. And how full is your storage and what's the state of the battery and its charge???? Lots of questions to sort out and resolve eh???


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This could be the culprit.

https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/18/geekbench-iphone-6s-slowdowns/


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> This could be the culprit.
> 
> https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/18/geekbench-iphone-6s-slowdowns/



That's an interesting article and I was inferring the same from another similar article.

There was another, but unproven, but interesting suggestion that Apple's "iOS update tweak" basically slowed down some older iPhones in order to help preserve their older battery's power limitations.

Actually not really a new rumored concept as I recall reading some time ago.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Here’s another one.

Apple accused of intentionally slowing down older iPhones | Alphr


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> Here’s another one.
> …




Thanks, and brand new today as well.

What I can't get my head around is this:


> Apple apparently rolled out an update to devices that limits performance when battery life starts to dwindle, according to Geekbench, because iPhone 6 devices in particular were shutting down unexpectedly *even when the user had taken advantage of its battery replacement programme*.


Does that mean and confirm my suspicions that Apple was also using crappy, low spec batteries??? 
(BOLD mine.)


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Apple should show themselves honorable and stand behind their product. I would recommend battery replacements at a minimal fee.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Finally, Apple finally comes clean and admits to the planned software slowdown.

_*Apple admits it slows down old iPhones (but for the right reasons)*_
https://9to5mac.com/2017/12/20/apple-statement-iphone-performance-battery-age-issues/

And then comes the poll…
_*What do you think of Apple slowing down older iPhones to account for battery wear? [Poll]*_
https://9to5mac.com


Hmmm…??? 

A bit late Apple I'd say and rather dubious ethics…


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Their statements make it sound nice and kind hearted (ha!). By the way, is Apple the only one that doesn't have user replaceable batteries? I always liked that about Samsungs is that you can just slip the battery cover off and, walla.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Apple admits slowing older iPhones, says it's to prevent battery issues*

https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-slows-down-older-iphone-battery-issues/


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I’d be real suspicious about the promise of a performance increase with a battery replacement.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> I’d be real suspicious about the promise of a performance increase with a battery replacement.




I'll try and do some checking on my wife's iPhone 6S that I bought her last September to replace her older 6 model that ended up at the bottom of Todd Inlet.

The 6S had never been used since it had been purchased by the original owner almost a year or so earlier.

But like so many uses, it mainly gets used for a few cell phone calls and maybe a few text messages. Hardly stuff to stress a battery, even if half dead I would suggest.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> I'll try and do some checking on my wife's iPhone 6S that I bought her last September to replace her older 6 model that ended up at the bottom of Todd Inlet.
> 
> The 6S had never been used since it had been purchased by the original owner almost a year or so earlier.
> 
> But like so many uses, it mainly gets used for a few cell phone calls and maybe a few text messages. Hardly stuff to stress a battery, even if half dead I would suggest.


Your conclusion would be of interest.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

There are plenty of articles around lately documenting performance improvements with batery replacement.

A useful first step would be to get metrics on your current battery situation. See How to check your iPhone, iPad, and Macbook's battery health


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So it continues . . .

Apple slows down older iPhones, faces lawsuit | USA News | Al Jazeera


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I would think this will also apply for us Canucks.

https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/28...e-battery-replacement-price-slow-down-apology


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Looks like Apple has changed the tune. Battery replacements are available now:

https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/30/apple-29-usd-iphone-battery-replacements-now-avail/

HA!! I just got off the phone with Apple Support and he said I qualify but unfortunately, replacements aren't scheduled until late January. He must not have been made aware of the news yet. I guess I'll call on Monday.......


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> I just got off the phone with Apple Support and he said I qualify



Did they know you are in *Canada* and what did they use to establish that you "_*qualify*_"????




> Apple is offering discounted battery replacement *starting in late January* 2018





> Apple also said it will cut the price of a battery replacement in Canada by $64 —* to $35* — *through next year*. New batteries had previously cost Canadian customers $99 for those who didn't purchase the Apple Care maintenance plan.


Apple offers cheaper iPhone battery replacement after slowdown controversy - Technology & Science - CBC News

_*iPhone Battery Replacements in Canada Now $35 for Out-Of-Warranty: Apple*_
iPhone Battery Replacements in Canada Now $35 for Out-Of-Warranty: Apple | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource



- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

No, I didn’t specifically mention I was in Canada, although he should have caught that when I mentioned the news of immediate battery replacements have hit Canada.....

I typed in my serial number in the process of contacting support online.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Apple would immediately know the phone was a Canadian phone by that serial number.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

And what about the iPad? Has Apple’s approach to weaker batteries also impact the iPad?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good question. I have not noticed any difference in my iPad mini 2, but then I only use it maybe once a week. I hate iPads and how difficult they are to use compared to a laptop. Try to copy and paste or any other simple function on a real computer is a nightmare and twice as hard to do.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> And what about the iPad? Has Apple’s approach to weaker batteries also impact the iPad?



I've been trying to find some information on just this question and surprisingly have not come up with anything.

Rather odd I thought.

I also find it a bit odd that a battery may "_*qualify for replacement*_" just based on its serial number.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> I hate iPads and how difficult they are to use compared to a laptop. Try to copy and paste or any other simple function



I agree, the iPads and most iDevices are too often a PITA to use and I can't believe what Apple came up with, especially when they had a clean clear shot at creating a great new iOS. I'd say thew blew it big time compared to what it could have been!!!

PS: I even paid for some of the iOS copy/paste apps, but they were also a PITA to use, if and when they even worked. 

And such a basic OS feature. Quite pathetic I'd say.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

On online chat now with Apple setting up a return for battery replacement. That had me turn Find My iPhone off which I'm not thrilled about. They now want to run a diagnostic test on my iPhone.

Battery failed the test. Just gave my IMEI number. Looks like a shipping box will be sent. Total charge is $45.77 (shipping of $10.77). Not bad.

Oops. $52.64 with HST.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> I’d be real suspicious about the promise of a performance increase with a battery replacement.




BTW: That is exactly what led those who discovered the "BattertGate" situation to investigate and discover why.

It was also becoming a very often stated "fix" at various iPhone fixit forums.



> Battery failed the test. Just gave my IMEI number. Looks like a shipping box will be sent. Total charge is $45.77 (shipping of $10.77). Not bad.
> Oops. $52.64 with HST.


Sure a LOT better than their previous charges, but still about double from what it should be.

A good replacement 6S battery c/w tools and shipping can be had for under $20.00cdn.

PS: How old and how much do you use your iPhone?? And I think it's a 6S model, no???


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It’s the straight 6 which I pre-ordered as they were coming out.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> BTW: That is exactly what led those who discovered the "BattertGate" situation to investigate and discover why.
> 
> It was also becoming a very often stated "fix" at various iPhone fixit forums.
> 
> ...


I use it a lot and also in conjunction with my Apple Watch 3.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

And now this.......ugh.

https://hothardware.com/news/intel-cpu-bug-kernel-memory-isolation-linux-windows-macos


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> And now this.......ugh.
> 
> https://hothardware.com/news/intel-cpu-bug-kernel-memory-isolation-linux-windows-macos




Ouch!!! That's a real bummer!!! :-(


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

According to iPhone Canada, Apple intends to replace all questionable batteries regardless of how they test.

Apple to Replace iPhone 6 or Later Batteries Regardless of Diagnostic Tests [Confirmed] | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

18m2 said:


> According to iPhone Canada, Apple intends to replace all questionable batteries regardless of how they test. … … …




But apparently maybe NOT if the battery has been replaced by a third party or their battery…

That seems to be a bit unjustified and an Apple cop-out for those affected, if true as general Apple policy… not just an Apple Store/Dealer tech's own interpretation…


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Ouch!!! That's a real bummer!!! :-(


I didn't know this:

"For Mac users, Apple has already addressed the design flaw in macOS 10.13.2, which was released to the public on December 6."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmmm

Apple’s battery replacement program could slash iPhone sales by 16 million | Financial Post


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

And the list of affected devices grows:

https://9to5mac.com/2018/01/04/cpu-bug-iphone-ipad-ipod-apple-tv/


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

As I stated earlier, I might be suspicious as whether or not a new battery will improve performance. Interesting read here’s:

How to tell if your iPhone battery needs replacing | ZDNet

I’m getting mine replace irregardless.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks.

Just to add, if one has an iDevice and uses iMazing.app, and I would seriously suggest they do, I discovered it also has an iDevice/iPhone battery check feature.
https://imazing.com/guides/how-to-check-iphone-ipad-battery-health-and-diagnostics

PS: I still haven't really come across any info stating that any iDevices with poor batteries might also be affected with any iOS slowdown. 
Anyone come across anything…???


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Both iMazing and CoconutBattery reports my battery capacity at 38%.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> my battery capacity at 38%.



I'd say that's getting down below where I would want things and well due for replacing with something newer and better.

I assume it's gone through several hundred recycle charges.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It’s got over 400 charge cycles. I’ve kept it in an i-Blason batter case since new. I wonder if that was a negative hit on the internal battery. Does anyone know of any studies done on the impact of keeping your iPhone in a batter case?

I found this:

https://www.apple.com/shop/questions/product/MN002LL/A/iphone-7-smart-battery-case-black

Can I use it as a portable charger. Would it be okay if I take my phone and put it in when it’s low and then take it out? What is the best way to use?

Answer
The best way to use it is to keep it in the case all the time. The case works differently than other battery cases because it constantly charges your phone to keep it at 100% till the battery case runs out of power, then your phone starts using its own battery. There's no off and on switch for the battery case like the majority of other battery cases have. Also, since its silicon, taking it in and out will weaken it and stretch it making the life of it shorter.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is an interesting comment on iPhone batteries by the guy who started iFixit that I found on Reddit today with an interesting link regarding Apple.

https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/7oek2t/i_am_an_iphone_repairman_and_right_to_repair/


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

IMazing reports that my 2.5 year old 6S has 461 charge cycles but is still at 83% battery health. 38% is abysmally low.

Craig


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Both iMazing and CoconutBattery reports my battery capacity at 38%.





> It’s got over 400 charge cycles. I’ve kept it in an i-Blason batter case since new. I wonder if that was a negative hit on the internal battery.


Hmmm…???



> IMazing reports that my 2.5 year old 6S has 461 charge cycles but is still at 83% battery health. 38% is abysmally low.


This would be *much more normal* for normal and similar battery use.


I wonder if that i-blazon batter case prevents the battery from cycling fully and thereby shortens the battery life??? I think I'd checking some reviews. Honest ones!!! 

Capacity and charging methods can have a real affect on rechargeable lithium-ion batteries.

Maybe start here:
https://www.apple.com/ca/batteries/


- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Sent a support email to I-Blason about this.
I also read this about Apple’s Smart battery case. I believe I-Blason charges in the same fashion.

“The Smart Battery Case manages power distribution in a way that helps to maximize battery life and won’t put undue strain on the battery inside of your iPhone 7. The Smart Battery Case doesn’t wait until your iPhone is about to die before it begins to charge your iPhone. Instead, the case is designed in a way that causes it to top off your iPhone’s battery when needed, and at times, power your iPhone even when it’s sitting at 100%. It’s far from the typical experience that you get from most third-party battery cases, which often rely on the user to manage power distribution.”


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Since my I-Blason seems to charge the iPhone still, I think I’ll continue to use it but only in the the “off” mode until I really need it.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wow. Anyone else with an iPhone 6...I go into their Settings/Battery and they still have a good battery. Go figure. Must be my battery case that did my battery in.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> Wow. Anyone else with an iPhone 6...I go into their Settings/Battery and they still have a good battery. Go figure. Must be my battery case that did my battery in.



I would say that it completely depends on how old the iPhone and battery is and how each person uses it, the total cycle count etc.

There are just too many variables to make any generalized guesstimate or conclusion.

The best thing seems to use a utility like Coconut Battery or iMazing etc. to see, and then compare how different devices are actually used.

I'll guarantee some game using kid whose using their iPhone all day long will kill their iPhone battery long before my wife's device !!! :lmao:

Maybe do some web searching and compare with others also using the same charging case with the same iPhone model and see what the results are. Then compare that to those without using such a case. That'd a fair bit or work I'd say.

Especially considering I could buy a replacement at least as good as Apple's of the same capacity and with tools for replacement for about $20.00 max. My hourly time is worth a lot more than that. :clap:


- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got my return shipping box from Apple today. Off it goes tomorrow. I also got a reply back from i-Blason concerning my inquiry about battery issues from extended use of their cases:

“We have never received an inquiry of this nature in regards to this product before, so there is no data of this sort, unfortunately.”


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> I also got a reply back from i-blazon concerning my inquiry about battery issues from extended use of their cases:



Here are some other interesting comments, both of which make sense:


> It won't hurt the phone's battery; if anything, it will extend the life of the phone's battery because it will have fewer charge/discharge cycles.


And then this:


> Not quite true. Apple should acknowledge that the laws of physics apply to their products too. Constantly charging a li-ion battery to 100 percent will increase wear off and reduce its lifespan.
> 
> Granted, using the case is still better than having the iPhone's battery go through complete charge cycles. Yet, ideally, it should be programmed to keep the built-in battery charged between 50 and 85 percent.


And others, also linked to and supported by Apple.
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7812316

It still leaves one wondering as to why your battery got such a large capacity decrease and the charge cycles should have been almost reduced one would think, at least with normal charging.



- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Thanks for the good input. I suppose my battery could have been a bit defective. No way of really knowing. I do like using a battery case as I’d get 2-3 days before having to charge it. I also like a bigger form factor.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> . I suppose my battery could have been a bit defective.



Just a bit of some delayed thoughts here on my part, but did you perchance remove your iPhone from the i-blazon battery case when you ran the iPhone battery capacity tests??

If not, maybe try doing so before it gets sent off tomorrow.

Also, I wonder if the i-blazon battery can be tested separately and on it's own???



- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I did. Had to to connect lightning cable.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Long time for UPS to deliver. It still hasn't arrived for repair. No updates in tracking. Hope it comes back a lot quicker.It left here on the 9th.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

They just received it yesterday. I suppose it will take another few days to get the battery replaced and another 10 to have it shipped back. Ugh. Wish we had a Apple Service Provider locally.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> They just received it yesterday. I suppose it will take another few days to get the battery replaced and another 10 to have it shipped back. Ugh. Wish we had a Apple Service Provider locally.



Don't hold your breath, even if you did have an Apple Service Provider locally.

I was reading yesterday that a good number of users got notice that it will be some time in March before they get their sock of replacement batteries.

This is confirmed with a quick googlesearch:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...F-8&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=G6VjWtSvG-ze8Aee_YzoDw

Typical hits:


> Apple won’t replace your old iPhone 6 Plus battery until March because of short supplies


https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/11/...replacement-wait-times-6-plus-supply-shortage

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/19/app...happened-when-i-tried-to-get-it-replaced.html

It's too bad that so many are getting the battery replaced that don't really need to and exaggerating the shortage problem. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

If you read back a bit you’ll see I have the iPhone 6, not the 6 plus.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

If you read any related news you'll find that at least the: iPhone 6, iPhone 6s, iPhone 6s Plus and iPhone 7 are all affected and most are eligible for battery a battery replacement and also affected by a shortage of replacement batteries. In other words, there's probably going to be a delay in getting the replacement battery completed with ALL the various affected models.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I realize there is a big demand but all the articles I find are mostly in reference to the iPhone 6 Plus. Time will tell I suppose.

https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/11/iphone-6-plus-battery-replacements-delay/

https://mobilesyrup.com/2018/01/11/apple-iphone-6-plus-replacement-battery-stock-short/

https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/11/...replacement-wait-times-6-plus-supply-shortage


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

csonni said:


> I realize there is a big demand but all the articles I find are mostly in reference to the iPhone 6 Plus. Time will tell I suppose.
> 
> https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/11/iphone-6-plus-battery-replacements-delay/
> 
> ...


Perhaps a solution coming for this as well?

Apple May Soon Issue Upgraded Replacements for iPhone 6 Plus Owners Needing Whole-Device Repairs | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Perhaps a solution coming for this as well?
> … … …



Interesting…

But it just blows my mind as to how many bitching complainers there are in this world when one glances through some of the comments at such sites when Apple offers a special offer for some iPhone 6x users. Gheese!!!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Interesting. Came home to find an email from Apple wanting my response right away or the phone would be returned to me without any work being done to it. The correspondence told me that they found that my phone needs repairs not mentioned before sending. I couldn't find details of the repair necessary other than $169 fee, so I called. After some time, the rep told me they found an issue with audio (not speaker but headset) and they won't replace the battery without doing the additional repair due to liability. The rep I called said he wants to "go to bat" for me, as I insisted that I never had any audio issue. Having said that, I do wonder how UPS handled my package and if there was any sign of mishandling when they received it. Anyways, the rep will call me back tomorrow at the time we agreed on. He mentioned something about a whole device replacement. Not sure what that's all about. I'm not sure what to think right now. I feel backed into a corner. We'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Support just called and said they're making a "one time exception" on this and replacing my iPhone 6 with another identical one (I suppose it's refurbished). I'm not very thrilled at all. They said they'd securely wipe my iPhone, as I do have a lot of "sensitive data" on there. As I said, other than the weak battery, my iPhone has never had hardware issues at all. I'm wondering what happened to it when UPS took their 10 days of shipping. Oh well. Support said they'd call me on the 26th to see where the iPhone is after shipping.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Support just called and said they're making a "one time exception" on this and replacing my iPhone 6 with another identical one



Let's hope they replace it with at least the same or larger storage as your original. 

And are they providing an iPhone 6 that they don't normally sell or an iPhone 6S that's still current but no 64GB models!!

It seems odd to me that I've never seen any iPhone (or iDevice) listed in their Refurbished Canadian store section that their US Store does.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

All I know is that he told me it would be an identical iPhone 6. Hmmm. I had better not be anything less than what I sent. I'd be fine with anything more, although less storage on a 6S wouldn't settle to well with me.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Long story short, I ended up getting back my original phone with a new battery as well as a new display (which my old one did not need). The Apple rep just called me and told me he wanted to make right what he originally told me, so, he's sending a "brand new" iPhone 6 out right now and I will return my old iPhone 6. I didn't know, as someone stated earlier, that were any new iPhone 6's left. Oh well, I'll take whatever they throw my way. By the way, my iPhone 6 now performs as it should with the new battery.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> so, he's sending a "brand new" iPhone 6 out right now and I will return my old iPhone 6



Hmmm…??? OK, nice of them, but why didn't they just do that in the first place??

I do hope it has at least the same specs, or better.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

There are still iPhone 6 models available. The shortage is not forever and does not affect every single iPhone 6 with an issue. Some get upgraded model replacements, some not.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? OK, nice of them, but why didn't they just do that in the first place??
> 
> I do hope it has at least the same specs, or better.


That's just it. They were supposed to have sent me a new one, but didn't.

Mine was 128GB, so there's nothing better in the iPhone 6 range.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, my new (what appears to be brand new in looks, but came in a plain white box with an inspection sticker on it) has arrived. It's not the iPhone 6s, unfortunately, but at least they got the 128GB right. What I find strange is that it came with iOS 10.0.1 on it. Good thing I saved the latest update I applied to my old iPhone 6, so, it was already waiting to be used on the new iPhone. Just setting up as new now. Will get it up and running before I wipe my old phone clean and remove it from iCloud.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> What I find strange is that it came with iOS 10.0.1 on it.


I guess it got updated a bit at some point or its just a later manufactured unit, more likely, as the original iPhone 6 came with the 
Pre-Installed OS: iOS 8.0.

Not much room for any complaints I'd say to get a new device for the special price of just a battery replacement.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Right on that. Actually, my charges were only 1/4 of what was estimated. Total came to $13 go figure.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> Right on that. Actually, my charges were only 1/4 of what was estimated. Total came to $13 go figure.



Now that's really incredible. Wow!!!

Did you not even have to pay any postage??


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

None


----------

